# Bitless Bridle??



## karenweg (Nov 16, 2012)

*LG Zaum bitless bridle*

Hello Gwyneth, 
I just came back from a trip to Germany and stumbled upon a very interesting bitless bridle design, which distributes pressure onto poll, nose and chin. It works especially well for fine communication with a light hand i.e. in dressage, but it's also popular with endurance riders in Europe. Its name is LG zaum bitless bridle system, LG bridle or Gluecksrad. 

I have been using a Dr Cook Bitless Bridle before with my mare, and it worked for most things we did. My arab just didn't like that the release is so slow; she wants freedom of her head, which I can now get easily with the LG (just a very light contact is necessary to get her to round up - I ride dressage). 

I have used a halter and indian bosal besides the Dr. Cook, but the LG zaum is by far the best, because the most precise. It feels just like a bitted bridle.


----------



## Ironless Horse (Aug 15, 2012)

You might want to check out the "Q" Bitless Rope Bridle


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like the look of the LG zaum bitless bridle, but at $125 I think I'll pass. Looks like it ought to be about $20. But it looks like one of the better approaches, to me.


----------



## karenweg (Nov 16, 2012)

Like any good piece of equipment, this one is not cheap, but well worth its price. A good bit costs about the same.
Experienced horsemen like Craig Cameron recommend to buy one or two pieces of high-quality tack per year, thus replacing the cheap stuff one has, and developing a good base this way. 
Besides, Christmas is coming up


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I use the Nurtural Bitless Bridle and love it so much, I wouldn't trade it for anything else. My mare is very responsive to it, she turns, halts and backs up very nicely too! All the horses where I board are riding with the nurtural bitless bridle 






























If you have any questions at all about this bitless bridle, visit this website or private message me 
Nurtural Bitless Bridle – The better bitless bridle


----------



## prettypony (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a Nurtural too! Love it to bits. Plus, it's Canadian made. 
Really depends what your horse likes. The Nurtural is a crossunder style (like the Dr. Cook, some differences), so it has a squeezing effect on the whole head. Your horse may prefer a simple sidepull. Ask around your barn or horsey friends, maybe someone has something you could borrow and try on your horse first?
I know I've seen the Nurtural in Lammle's and Greenhawk, you could always ask what their trial/return policy is.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

To see if your horse likes a sidepull, take your nylon halter and clip the reins to the side rings. Basically the same thing...hits the same pressure points. I personally like the western bosal and rope halter.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep side pulls are good as well, never tried a Dr. Cook so I don't know if their any good, i just chose the Nurtural because it had good reviews, it's canadian made, has the circle X underneath the chin and i loved how you could get different styles and colors  
And the squeezing effect is only applied under the chin and nose when you pull softly and if you pull really hard it puts pressure on top of the poll as well


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a Dr Cook was not happy with it. Sold it to a friend who had just ordered one, so she could send her's back and save some money. Not sure if she ended up liking it or not. Think I will ask her.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok let us know if she liked it or now... i did a lot of research before buying my Nurtural and i found more positive things about the Nurtural than the Dr. Cook, but because i've never tried the Dr. cook, i cannot know for sure! Im very pleased with the Nurtural so i will stick with this one and only have good comments to say about it too


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

joseeandjade11 said:


> I use the Nurtural Bitless Bridle and love it so much, I wouldn't trade it for anything else. My mare is very responsive to it, she turns, halts and backs up very nicely too! All the horses where I board are riding with the nurtural bitless bridle


I also like this type of bridle, Although I would call this an "Indian Hackamore" 

Recent image by shantigurl on Photobucket

http://flynnssaddleshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/WESTB-RB-INDHCK-1024x927.jpg

I taught my mare to flex, and to neck rein using an Indian Hackamore that I made her. They are very easy to make yourself, and Are very easy on the horse.. I would compare it to the Smooth Mouth Snaffle Bit.. Only of the Hackamore world.:mrgreen:


----------

